# Not sure this will fly with the wife, new layout.



## swyftfeet (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## PARAGUAY (21 Feb 2022)

Best of 🤞 luck


----------



## dean (21 Feb 2022)

You can always tell her fly away 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (22 Feb 2022)

Keep layout. Get new wife.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Feb 2022)

Hi all, 
I'm going to advise you to "_Go big or go home_" (even if that is a new home).  If I was advising myself?  <"opinions may differ">.

I can't recommend this next song highly enough for those considering a large fish room, but you do need to listen until the bit where Betty Wright comes in (at about 4 minutes).   



cheers Darrel


----------



## Kosymodo (22 Feb 2022)

LOL...that would be an awesome layout


----------



## The grumpy one (22 Feb 2022)

The wife will never know. There is no door to get in the flat and so unless wife likes climbing through window you are safe.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (22 Feb 2022)

top left waste of space.


----------



## hypnogogia (22 Feb 2022)

Ghettofarmulous said:


> top left waste of space.


You really do want him to lose the wife…


----------



## Hufsa (22 Feb 2022)

You guys are missing the obvious solution to all "the wife" problems

Be the wife


----------



## KirstyF (25 Feb 2022)

electively single works too……then you get to do whatever you like!! 😊

…..but……no-one to pick up ur socks guys!?tough call🤔


----------



## dean (25 Feb 2022)

2020 separated 
2021 fish house started 
Need I say more 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hypnogogia (26 Feb 2022)

KirstyF said:


> …..but……no-one to pick up ur socks guys!?tough call🤔


My wife has never picked my socks….it’s usually me that tidies after her. 😂


----------



## Hufsa (26 Feb 2022)

This may be sort of off topic, but its been on my mind for a while.
To be honest I dont understand some of the problems people write about on this forum sometimes, and I see a variation of them regularly. 
"My wife wont let me have an aquarium unless the cabinet is (insert highly specific requirements here)" or
"My wife wont let me hang the aquarium light from the ceiling"
"Im not allowed to get another tank"
"My wife doesnt allow me to have equipment visible outside the cabinet"



Like why, why did you marry this person? How come your wife gets to decide everything?
Its 2022 at this point, gender equality goes both ways.
Is it a british thing?
I hope someone can explain it to me


----------



## KirstyF (26 Feb 2022)

I completely agree….though in @swyftfeet ’s particular example, I think the wife might have a point. 😂


----------



## swyftfeet (26 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> This may be sort of off topic, but its been on my mind for a while.
> To be honest I dont understand some of the problems people write about on this forum sometimes, and I see a variation of them regularly.
> "My wife wont let me have an aquarium unless the cabinet is (insert highly specific requirements here)" or
> "My wife wont let me hang the aquarium light from the ceiling"
> ...



@Hufsa  well I'm married to a lady,  If I was married to a man I would say my husband.

But in my case, I found that knowing the Latin name of plants or fish, nor buying chemicals that may or may not land me on a watch-list,  are not quite the turn-on I thought they would be.

But in all things "Happy Wife - Happy Life" is generally what we guys shoot for.    If the wife tells you she doesn't like <insert random aquarium nonsense> lying about,  we believe her.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Feb 2022)

Hi all,


Hufsa said:


> How come your wife gets to decide everything?
> Its 2022 at this point, gender equality goes both ways.
> Is it a british thing?
> *I hope someone can explain it to me*


I asked my wife and she said you need a "_sensible person to make decisions" _and, to be honest, I'm happy with that.

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Feb 2022)

My missus just says "get more tanks" I am the one that decided to stick to 5  (and the 5th was pressure from her to set it up) lol


----------



## hypnogogia (27 Feb 2022)

dw1305 said:


> I asked my wife and she said you need a "_sensible person to make decisions" _and, to be honest, I'm happy with that.


There are 2 queues into heaven for men: one for men that  bossed their wives, and one for men that were bossed by their wives.  The former only has one person waiting.  Another man asks him why he’s there, and he responds “my wife told me to stand here”.


----------



## dean (2 Mar 2022)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

